# Oden or Durant?



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

This has sort have been discussed in here, but it seems like the overwhelming desire is for Oden. After Durants monster 37 points and 23 rebounds last night - assuming we have the choice - who do you like?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i wonder if the draft will play out like the bowie/jordan draft...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> i wonder if the draft will play out like the bowie/jordan draft...


And neither were the #1 pick in that draft. Bowie would be Noah going #2


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Durant is making as good a case as anyone has in a "can't miss no. 1" draft to actually be number one, but in the longterm, a team isn't going to draft him because he scored 37 and 23 one night in January. All of this hype inseason seems to die down come scouting time...as long as these guys don't bomb in college, it's all about how they translate to the NBA, and Oden is the guy to go with.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think Boston would prefer Durant wouldn't they?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You can't go wrong with either but I'll take Oden over Durant b/c I think he'll contribute right away and he's nasty on the glass and on defense.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't you guys already have Pierce and Green? You need to get Oden to put there with Jefferson.

BTW, I'm amazed at how close you guys really were to getting Oden. I hadn't looked at the standings in awhile, and I figured you guys were like the 10th seed or so like you usually are, but I looked at the standings....and you're tied for the number one pick. Shocked me. I didn't know you were that bad, no offense.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Don't you guys already have Pierce and Green? You need to get Oden to put there with Jefferson.
> 
> BTW, I'm amazed at how close you guys really were to getting Oden. I hadn't looked at the standings in awhile, and I figured you guys were like the 10th seed or so like you usually are, but I looked at the standings....and you're tied for the number one pick. Shocked me. I didn't know you were that bad, no offense.



with the season basically unsalvagable for the celtics, i truely think that boston is tanking...not in the sense that they are purposely losing, but i don't think pierce is "injured" anymore...if i was ainge, i wouldn't even play paul this year...rest up for a run with oden/durant next year...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> with the season basically unsalvagable for the celtics, i truely think that boston is tanking...not in the sense that they are purposely losing, but i don't think pierce is "injured" anymore...if i was ainge, i wouldn't even play paul this year...rest up for a run with oden/durant next year...


Basically. If they were in a playoff race he'd be playing, but Ainge is smart. He's just plain tanking..because if they end up with another fruitless 7th seed, 1st round out and marginal draft choice, his job might come into question.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Don't you guys already have Pierce and Green? You need to get Oden to put there with Jefferson.
> 
> BTW, I'm amazed at how close you guys really were to getting Oden. I hadn't looked at the standings in awhile, and I figured you guys were like the 10th seed or so like you usually are, but I looked at the standings....and you're tied for the number one pick. Shocked me. *I didn't know you were that bad, no offense.*


"No offense?" None taken, in fact, thank you kind sir.  Pass by more often.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The best scenario involves Boston and Charlotte finishing with picks 1 & 2, and Charlotte being desperate enough for Oden to make a Szczerbiak/Oden for a pair of firsts deal (EDIT: just to forestall the peanut gallery, one of those firsts would need to be the second pick). Leaving Boston with a huge TPE to use in trade and some future firsts to facilitate said trade.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> The best scenario involves Boston and Charlotte finishing with picks 1 & 2, and Charlotte being desperate enough for Oden to make a Szczerbiak/Oden for a pair of firsts deal (EDIT: just to forestall the peanut gallery, one of those firsts would need to be the second pick). Leaving Boston with a huge TPE to use in trade and some future firsts to facilitate said trade.


If we had a chance to have Oden why the heck would we ever trade him, he's Bill Russell, he's a sure thing. He won't need time to develop. He'll be like LeBron. We'd keep him. If we didn't get him we'd trade. Durant is awesome but we don't need him, we have Paul Pierce & Gerald Green....Durant is a starter where would he play. If we had gotten Tim Duncan we would have won championships, if we get Greg Oden we will win Championships. I would never ever trade Oden, he's exactly what we need. Having said that though, any other pick but Oden will not be what we need.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oden's not Bill Russell, who had a legendary defensive game [though this is just hearsay]. He's more David Robinson than anything else. Also, Durant fits amazingly with Al and Pierce and allows the Celtics to pursue either a power forward or a small forward in future years after Szczerbiak is gone.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

10 reasons to pick Greg Oden No. 1 this June, no matter what holes your team needs to fill … and 10 reasons to select Durant with the top choice.

*ODEN*

1. You can't teach size
Particularly 7-foot, 280-pound size. Plus, throw in a 7-2 wingspan and a 33-inch vertical. Durant's no slouch in the altitude department, but those three inches (and 55 pounds) make a big difference. 

*DURANT*

1. Seriously, how do you stop someone that long, quick and skilled from getting the shot he wants? Not even Bruce Bowen's kryptonite would work on this kid (unlike Dirk Nowitzki, Durant could leave Bowen in cement). The last big guy to hit the draft anywhere close to being as refined a perimeter scorer as Durant was Glenn Robinson in 1994. And Durant has more range and doesn't share Big Dog's allergy to defense.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't think about this, because Pierce is going to come back and we're going to win just enough games to not get either of them.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't think about this, because Pierce is going to come back and we're going to win just enough games to not get either of them.


Bite your toungue! There has to be a pot of gold at the end of this. 20 plus years is enough already. It's time for some of that Shamrock luck to come back to us.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't think about this, because *Pierce is going to come back and we're going to win* just enough games to not get either of them.


Forgive me for saying this:

STOP BEING SO ****ING NEGATIVE.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Durant.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> If we had a chance to have Oden why the heck would we ever trade him, he's Bill Russell, he's a sure thing. He won't need time to develop. He'll be like LeBron. We'd keep him. If we didn't get him we'd trade. Durant is awesome but we don't need him, we have Paul Pierce & Gerald Green....Durant is a starter where would he play. If we had gotten Tim Duncan we would have won championships, if we get Greg Oden we will win Championships. I would never ever trade Oden, he's exactly what we need. Having said that though, any other pick but Oden will not be what we need.


Sorry bud, but Oden has no where near the offensive skill Duncan has, in fact he really doesn't have much offensive skills at all.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> There has to be a pot of gold at the end of this.


You'd think, but at this point I'm fully convinced that anything that can go wrong, will.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> If we had a chance to have Oden why the heck would we ever trade him, he's Bill Russell, he's a sure thing. He won't need time to develop. He'll be like LeBron. We'd keep him. If we didn't get him we'd trade. Durant is awesome but we don't need him, we have Paul Pierce & Gerald Green....Durant is a starter where would he play. If we had gotten Tim Duncan we would have won championships, if we get Greg Oden we will win Championships. I would never ever trade Oden, he's exactly what we need. Having said that though, any other pick but Oden will not be what we need.


Durant is three years younger than Green and already better, and a 12 million dollar trade exception allows them to deal for someone like, say, Gasol, for very little. And I think that Gasol, Durant, Jefferson, & Pierce are a title contending squad.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

oden, i think we desperately need a big man on the celtics.. it would be nice too to get durant, but we already got pierce and gerald.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Durant is three years younger than Green and already better


i think gerald is better than what we have seen of him... only if doc lets gerald "really" play his game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

given the fact that both durant and oden come out next year...which im still not convinced of in the case of oden...i am thinking that i would rather have the second overall pick so the choice wouldnt be necessary...all too often the team who has the choice ends up picking the wrong guy...if oden went first id be eccstatic with durant...if durant went first eh well id be extemely happy with oden


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

pokpok said:


> i think gerald is better than what we have seen of him... only if doc lets gerald "really" play his game.


Gerald is lost on defense and doesn't have a very good handle. And despite his physicals is still an average sized wing player (6'7" and change, 200lbs). Durant is 2" taller, as good a ashooter, and a much bigger matchup problem for opponents (his height makes him very tough to guard). If I have to choose between an older player, and someone that's better and three years younger, I go with the younger guy. The odds are that when Durant is 21, absent injury, he'll be terrorising the NBA.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Durant is the best player in college hoops right now. What this means for the draft and how it'll turn out in the NBA remains to be seen.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

EDIT: double post.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

If the choice is Oden or Durant you take Oden, it is a NO BRAINER. They are both amazing and would Both be #1 any year they were not both in the same draft but Oden is a big man...who's been a sure thing for years now. Durant is a sure thing too but you ALWAYS take the big man first if talent is pretty equal. Oden fills the hole we need filled, we need size....with him the shamrock luck comes back. With Durant we trade Green and he's Durant becomes an amazing player but he does not put us over the top because we still would need a big...Al cannot be the only big on the team.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

whiterhino said:


> If the choice is Oden or Durant you take Oden, it is a NO BRAINER. They are both amazing and would Both be #1 any year they were not both in the same draft but Oden is a big man...who's been a sure thing for years now. Durant is a sure thing too but you ALWAYS take the big man first if talent is pretty equal. Oden fills the hole we need filled, we need size....with him the shamrock luck comes back. With Durant we trade Green and he's Durant becomes an amazing player but he does not put us over the top because we still would need a big...Al cannot be the only big on the team.




you guys have some quality bigs right now...jefferson, perkins, gomes...you guys know your team better than i...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> you guys have some quality bigs right now...jefferson, perkins, gomes...you guys know your team better than i...


Jefferson, yes definately. I love Perk but he's been hurt all season and is not having a good season at all. At this point I don't think he's a quality starter. Gomes is a very heady player but he is undersized at PF and doesn't do as well at SF so he's a great role player but not more.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

whiterhino said:


> Jefferson, yes definately. I love Perk but he's been hurt all season and is not having a good season at all. At this point I don't think he's a quality starter. Gomes is a very heady player but he is undersized at PF and doesn't do as well at SF so he's a great role player but not more.



i really don't know who i'd take...i've seen games of both, and durant seems to dominate the competition whereas oden's performances don't really jump out at me...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> i really don't know who i'd take...i've seen games of both, and durant seems to dominate the competition whereas oden's performances don't really jump out at me...


I agree with you and I really do love Durant and think he's going to be an amazing player but I just think the team that passes on Oden regrets it forever. He's just solid and smart. He's still recovering from injury this season too. He didn't dominate in high school sometimes noticably either but he's dominating, it's just hard to explain. They are very different players but very good.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

whiterhino said:


> I agree with you and I really do love Durant and think he's going to be an amazing player but I just think the team that passes on Oden regrets it forever. He's just solid and smart. He's still recovering from injury this season too. He didn't dominate in high school sometimes noticably either but he's dominating, it's just hard to explain. They are very different players but very good.



agreed...i think it will come down to team needs...personally, if the clippers were to get the #1 overall pick, i would want them to take durant, as they need a perimeter player the most...if some team like the wizards were to get the pick, they should get oden...if a team didn't have any glaring holes on the perimeter, or in the post, i think positional scarcity should dictate that you take oden...i think it all depends on the team needs...


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Drafting by team needs is NEVER the way to go, at least not in basketball. Durant has shown that he can carry his team and he can score like no one else. The kid is prob gonna lead the league in scoring someday, so how do you pass on that? Durant dominates, Oden doesnt.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

BleedGreen said:


> Durant dominates, Oden doesnt.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BleedGreen said:


> Drafting by team needs is NEVER the way to go, at least not in basketball. Durant has shown that he can carry his team and he can score like no one else. The kid is prob gonna lead the league in scoring someday, so how do you pass on that? Durant dominates, Oden doesnt.


I think your confusing Oden with someone else.

The guy changes outcomes of games without having to score 30-40 points.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I would be so happy with Oden!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

BleedGreen said:


> Drafting by team needs is NEVER the way to go, at least not in basketball. Durant has shown that he can carry his team and he can score like no one else. The kid is prob gonna lead the league in scoring someday, so how do you pass on that? Durant dominates, Oden doesnt.



I see your point.

It also should be noted that no team ever wins championships with defensive big men as their key player.










You can score 25, or you can score 15 and prevent the other team from scoring 10. Same difference, isn't it?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

First off, last chance Danny is going to do whatever it takes to tank this season. You gotta feel sorry for pierce he wants to win so bad. Trading the pick, thats just not going to happen.

David Robinson is a very good comparison for Oden. Oden could very well average 21 points 10 rebounds and 3 blocks over his career like robinson. Probably could have years where he gets 25 or more a game.

Dwight Howard is a real young guy already giving the magic 17 points 2 blocks and 12 boards. And he has shown how valuable having a big can be. Oden is going to talented like Howard and Robinson no question.

in '62 Wilt Chamberlain lead the league with 50 points per game 26 rebounds and only god knows how many blocks per game. I've always said Wilt Chamberlain is not only the best center of all time, but the best player of all time. Greg Oden will never ever be as good as Wilt Chamberlain. 

In 86 the Celtics hit the lotto jackpot with Len Bias. Bias was 6'8 210lbs. The dude had a 46 inch verticle. 

Here we are in 07 watching this kid named Durant. And I gotta say he's still maturing into his body, but the guy is freakin insanely talented. I dont think most people have figured out just how good this kid is going to be. You have half the experts calling him a KG type player and the other have calling him Tmac. He really is a combo of both. Hes going to be 6'10 and probably be a 3 in the league. Could be the Len Bias type player you needed 20 years ago. 

The Celtics need to pretty much get as many first round picks in this draft as they can. Trade Paul Pierce and any other vet to acquire them. 

It would be pretty sweet if Gerald Green and Durant both started at the two and the three next year. Then if you can move Pierce and get a pick or two additionally that would be awesome. I'd have to suggest Thabeet. He wont be fully ready next year. But he will block more shots in the league than Oden ever will. This guy is a future Mutombo. Write it down, remember it. I'm not sure if your GM will pick Durant or a project like Thabeet because hes under a lot of pressure. But Durant has the highest ceiling of anyone in the draft. Thabeet is going to eventually be one hell of a defensive anchor. He really could be as good as Mutombo. Thats one hell of a compliment from a nugget fan.


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

You can't go wrong with either Durant or Oden, both will be superstars.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

BleedGreen said:


> Drafting by team needs is NEVER the way to go, at least not in basketball.


 Yes, I'm sure the Hawks are glad they picked Marvin Williams over Chris Paul.


----------

